# Dunbar



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Will be spending a few days in Dunbar May 13-16 hope to have a trip toEdinburgh, other suggestions for days out preferably by public transport/ motorhome friendly parking would be appreciated.
Will be travelling with my friend Pat(ricia in case any one gets other ideas). Mind you, knowing some of you, you still might get ideas :lol: 
Let me know if anyone will be in the area, a meet up might be good
Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Dunbar - Edinburgh is served by both www.eastcoast.co.uk and www.crosscountrytrains.co.uk - the journey is about 25 minutes.

Russell


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Dirleton is a beautiful little village with a great pub, the Castle Inn and the castle and gardens (longest flower border in the world) are worth a visit. Easy parking on the side of the village green without problem, no signs or road markings. Good bus service from there to North Berwick and into Edinburgh. North Berwick is a nice place; park at Tesco on outskirts of town and get bus in, 5 minutes, do not attempt to take your MH into the town it is hectic most days.

Have a good trip.

Dave


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Russel and Dave, thought I would also give it a bump, see if any other suggestions come up.
Sue


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

How about the Royal Yacht Britannia moored at Leith just outside Edinburgh - also attached to a small shopping centre so you can have a shop at the same time    

Around Leith there are quaysides with pubs and restaurants as well. A couple quite close to the Malmaison Hotel are quite good.

Have a good time

Milly


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We wild camped at North Berwick - beautiful views over Bass Island and right on the beach.

Lovely place. Also could go to the The Flight Museum at East Lothian. Loads of space we parked up all day and had lunch in the van.

We stayed at a place at Thorntonloch bit lower down but that is parking on the beach its a site there too. 

Greenie


----------



## Lyners (Aug 21, 2009)

if you want to go into Edinburgh itself, theres a massive new Park & Ride at Straiton junction , on the east end of the city by pass, often seen m/homes & caravans in it, coming from Dunbar , take the Peebles left turning at Straiton , you'll see it, opposite side of the road. Two roundabouts ? up I think .

In town, National Museum of Scotland, the Art galleries, Arthurs seat..the castle , Britannia 

.Haddingtons nice for a stroll, the museum of Flight East Fortune I used to work there.. Mining Museum in Preston Pans, Lucas icecream & the racecourse in Musselburgh, love the beaches, Gullane, Longniddry bents , but think they're all height restricted... can you still park at Yellowgraigs ? have fun


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We parked up in the motorhome for our lunch at Dunbar harbour a few months back and spent an ejoyable hour watching the seals playing in the harbour.

I second Royal Yacht Brittania - a very intersting half day visit. And I'm sure I've read of poeple wildcamping in the carparks at Leith.


----------



## Lyners (Aug 21, 2009)

also seen overnighting in the city by pass park & rides, & 3 M/H 's on hook up , unless its the employees


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Thank you for all the suggestions. Now homeward bound. Took bus into Edinburgh, was good being able to enjoy the view instead of concentrating on the road.
We, i.e.my friend Pat and I, visited Brittania and took a tour bus round the city. walked along the promenade from Dunbar to the campsite, had some great food in Graze a cafe in Dunbar.
It was a lovely chill out restful holiday.
Pat managed to find a jigsaw roll, complete with jigsaw in a charity shop, we sat at a picnic table in the sun trying to fit it together, not that the slatted table helped much, not sure the wine helped either :lol: 
Sue


----------

